# 13X7 ZENITH OF CAMPBELL REVERSE 72 SPOKES CHROME AND GOLD ENGRAVED



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

HERE IS ONLY 3 RIMS 13X7 ZENITH OF CAMPBELL 72 SPOKES CHROME AND GOLD WITH A ENGRAVED LIPS AND HUB
NO KNOCK OFF OR ADAPTERS 3 RIMS ONLY


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Badass


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Why only three? 

If I may ask?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> HERE IS ONLY 3 RIMS 13X7 ZENITH OF CAMPBELL 72 SPOKES CHROME AND GOLD WITH A ENGRAVED LIPS AND HUB
> NO KNOCK OFF OR ADAPTERS 3 RIMS ONLY


:wow:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Why only three?
> 
> If I may ask?


that's the way i got them :drama:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Price ?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Price ?


Make an offer


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Really cat here folks!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> Really cat here folks!!!


:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR.GM84 said:


> that's the way i got them :drama:


:dunno:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:fool2:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

STEP UP IF YOU WANT THEM


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

TTT for big Mike&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Im sure you could get a 4th made to match.


----------



## sanjo95116 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wat u asking for them


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Pm me a price on the wheels


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

HERE IS ONLY 3 RIMS 13X7 ZENITH OF CAMPBELL 72 SPOKES CHROME AND GOLD WITH A ENGRAVED LIPS AND HUB
NO KNOCK OFF OR ADAPTERS 3 RIMS ONLY


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT....


----------

